# Looking for a first purchase... flippin out? others?



## simko (Feb 6, 2012)

Well hello everyone,

Ive lurked here for a while. Im looking to get a slingshot that i can slip in my back pocket and hopefully bag a few squirrels and small birds with (all legally, of course). I was browsing the flippinout website and see the second generation scout and the torque which caught my eye as well as the poly sharpshooter. I was hoping to find something that can use flat bands and tubes.

From these 3 slingshots, does anyone have a recommendation? I have pretty strong wrists so i want to stay away from a braced slingshot, if i should be looking at another company, please let me know too!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I would go with the Scout and flipclips. You just can't go wrong with one.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi, simko!

If you are ok with OTT (over the top) then the torque would be good for what you want.
A scout isn't something I'd recommend for hauling in a back pocket due to its bulk.
If you want to stick with simple-shot you might want to take a look at the maxim champ and flipkung too.

You would want head shots for clean kills, so a lot of target practice is needed first. There are some templates for printing targets here, plus descriptions for how to use cans, bottle caps, leather cutouts, and all sorts of things for targets here. A catch box is great too, so you don't lose all your practice ammo!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the torque can use bands or tubes will definitely fit in your back pocket is practically bullet proof will last longer than your life time and is on sale for $25.00 u.s plus they sell every kind of tube or band set up you could want and ammo.i think you are looking in the right place :wave:


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I love my Scouts, you could carry them in your back pocket but they would be bulky. I put them in my cargo pocket when I don't want to carry then in my SS bag. The flip clips are great, but they will break if your not careful with them.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ranger Tac or a Seal Tac from Pocket Preator. You won't go wrong with any of these slingshots that have been suggested from either vendor. Hope you let the Forum know which one you decieded on.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Scout, if you don't intend to put it in a pocket. It'll fit in cargo pants (my favorite pants).

But if you want shirt-pocket pocketability, and carry-anywhere capability, go for Simple-Shot's Maxim Champ.

I've both.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Have a look at the 'Ocularus' as it will easily shoot both Tubes and Bands. at simpleshot.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Performance Catapults SPS if you got time to kill and money to burn :naughty: Shoots both flats and tubes and pocketable


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Torque all the way.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

scout.

enough said


----------



## simko (Feb 6, 2012)

Nicholson said:


> Performance Catapults SPS if you got time to kill and money to burn :naughty: Shoots both flats and tubes and pocketable


I have to say these are VERY nice! However I cannot see any reason to purchase this after reading about the patent on a metal core slingshot


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea, I read through the argument but stayed out of it. I own 2 SPS nevertheless. My slingshot needed refinishing and I sent it back to performance catapults he did that, took out a fork hit,and gave me pouches and a new bandset for free. Everybody has a dream and an opinion, as a first slingshot the SPS is high end I started out with a polymer slingshot from simpleshot after that got a polymer slingshot frompocketpredator, I now hunt with A+ slingshots, these are probably preferred choices


----------



## simko (Feb 6, 2012)

They are very nice pieces, I personally just dont agree with what happenned. I cannot deny the fact that the maker is producing some gorgeous slingshots!



Nicholson said:


> Yea, I read through the argument but stayed out of it. I own 2 SPS nevertheless. My slingshot needed refinishing and I sent it back to performance catapults he did that, took out a fork hit,and gave me pouches and a new bandset for free. Everybody has a dream and an opinion, as a first slingshot the SPS is high end I started out with a polymer slingshot from simpleshot after that got a polymer slingshot frompocketpredator, I now hunt with A+ slingshots, these are probably preferred choices


I went for a walk in the bush yesterday, grabbed a couple of buckthorn forks and some kind of mystery wood. once it dries out I will do a bit of carving, i also printed out a few templates and will likely cut out some plywood frames to see what i like best, then maybe i will spring for a nice fork, or buy some exotic woods and try my hand at making something nice 

but thanks for the recommendations everyone! I really like some of the commercially available designs, but some of the shipping and duty costs to canada make it quite cost prohibitive to purchase


----------



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

For me, even more comfortable than the Scout and therefore possibly interesting for you, is the "TubeMaster Sniper" by Bill Hays.

The "TubeMaster Sniper" is pleasant even in the small hand, suitable for all kinds of bands, portable, perfect for TTF-shooters and not expensive.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree Rolex


----------

